# Neck Pain after Surgery



## willow542000 (Mar 12, 2012)

Had my Thyroid out, nodules out(one was Cold, but not Cancerous) and Dr said a large mass on the right side on March 8, 2012. The pain had gotten much better in my throat, but now it's back with a vengance! I'm wondering if anyone else had this problem and what did you do to help(besides pain pills..lol). Going to my PCP tomorrow just in case it isn't some kind of infection and maybe a Z Pac would help. thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Is the pain "in" your throat? Or is it your neck?

I know once I started eating regular foods (after keeping to soft foods for a bit) and using regular cups/glasses (as opposed to straws), my throat felt sore. But, I never felt any real pain, so I think its worth getting checked out.


----------



## willow542000 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you very much, but the pain did go away. I could see myself a place that looked red, but my PCP didn't seem to think much of it. So anyway, all is well, except for getting really nervous sometimes and wanting to sleep all the time. I'm sure all this will level out soon. Thank you for your answer. hugs


----------

